# Pig Tail Food Flipper



## Shady (Sep 1, 2011)

Guess this is right place to post this. Anyone use one of these? Is it just a gimick or does it really work?


Thanks in advance!

Ryan


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 2, 2011)

Lots of ppl use them, they work great for ppl with deeper type pits. But,,, you can find them a hell of alot cheaper then that. I would not pay 35 bucks for a bent piece of rod sharpened at one end.. I have seen them for under 10 dollars before


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess I'm old school & just use tongs.

The only thing I don't like about the flipper is you have to pierce the meat to use it, there by leaving a hole for the juices to escape from.


----------



## chef willie (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with the above 2 posts....35 bucks is a lot of dough these days for a limited use gadget. Don't think I would trust that handling a 10 pound butt, but that's me. I could get a sweet chunk of rib eye to smoke for that amount. Gimme a herky pair of long tongs anyday....cheap and good for many uses.


----------



## roller (Sep 2, 2011)

Seems as though I am always using my hands because I never have a gaget handy...


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Get yourself some good bbq gloves a lot better than a pig tail flipper.  Question looking at your avatar I have to ask where you work.  It looks like you maybe in a position I helped roll out nationwide several years ago.


----------



## garyinmd (Sep 2, 2011)

Al is right on the money (again).  I bought one of these years ago and used it quite a bit until I noticed that I was losing juice every time I turned the meat.  Now it is just tongs and once in awhile a pair of rubber heat resistant gloves the family got me for Christmas last year.


----------



## alelover (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't see the value in this device.


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 2, 2011)

These are what I use best investment ever with my BBQ.


----------



## casmurf (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree with ECTO1 ,I got a couple pair of the BlackKnight gloves and never looked back.

Jerry S.


----------



## bigbob73 (Sep 2, 2011)

Love mine.  There is a VERY minimal amount of juice lost.  Great little device.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 2, 2011)

My lovely Wife got me a set(2) in a wooden box for like $40. I use mine on Fajitas, Steaks and Chicken and such. It gives you good control of your meat without poking a gaping hole in your meat(they're really sharp pointed).Guess you might call them a sucker deal for people like me with "Obsessive Smoking Disorder"
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

    Hope they bring you as much pleasure and conversation  as mine have,have fun and............


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> These are what I use best investment ever with my BBQ.




Do they protect your hands from the heat?

Can you pick up a cast iron pot that has been on the grill for a couple of hours without burning your hands?

I will buy a dozen at the price they are selling for if they are heat resistant.


----------



## shortend (Sep 2, 2011)

Al, I've used the Black Knight gloves for several years. They are great for turning any kind of meat. Briskets, Pork Butts, Ribs especially, as you can pick them up and check for the proper bend in a flash. They are are plenty heat resistant for stuff like that. I wouldn't pick up a real hot pot or try to handle burning coals with them though as they aren't quite that heat resistant, and they are coated with a high temp rubber type coating, just not quite that high temp. Been there-done that! They are very reasonably priced and you can use them over for quite a while. Just scrub the outside with dish soap and a scrubber, spray sanitize and your good to go for the next use. Just don't submerge the whole glove and get the inside wet as the interior cloth lining can get a little stinky like a wet boot. I use the ones with the coated cuff that goes a few inches up the arm for added protection rather than the ones with the cloth wrist band.


----------



## pat king (Sep 2, 2011)

Ryan,me again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, Never mind those other guys(LOL),you seem to be Eclectic like me,I love collecting things that compliment or help in my cooking. This is just another of the miriad of things out there for BYCs.

     Al, I use them on my steaks do fine(actually,I just pierce the Fat and rotate them to a hotter place or turn them over to a hot spot-easy to handle for making those great grill marks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.So I don't really lose my precious juice
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,and it looks Soooo Cooool when guest are about and you want to shine a little.

     Besides, look at all us members out there,most of them have collections and don't realize it...How many smokers or grills do you have...Hmmmm
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

And the new "UDS" craze
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,I have one too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, so go ahead and get the flippers, the wooden box is worth the $35, and it looks good on you tool rack,opened and hoping, someone ask.....

Have fun and..............


----------

